# Cut off date and time for 8/27 shipment/delivery



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I found this post on the Amazon Kindle Community. It was made by someone who received this e-mail from Amazon:



> "Due to strong customer demand, Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out. If you placed an order before 8pm PST on August 1st, your order will still ship by the August 27th release date. You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle is shipped. If you change your shipping method to one-day it will not effect your place the in the line."


So 8/1 8PM PST was the magic cut-off date and time that determines whether you will be in the first shipment or the second shipment. Note that it says "your order will still ship _*by *_the August 27th release date." Does this mean that the earliest orders could come sooner or will definitely arrive on 8/27?

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ttp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx17J32YDZSO588&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine should be in the first shipment then. YES!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would not say _definitely_. However, my past experience; the K2 arrived on the release date.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I would not say _definitely_. However, my past experience; the K2 arrived on the release date.


I've pre-ordered various DVDs from Amazon over the years. On a few occasions they've arrived one day prior to the release date.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be nice, too. I just don't want people to have unrealistic expectations, and get disappointed. The minute one person gets theirs here, and someone else doesn't, there is going to be unhappiness.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I must be in the first wave of shipments.  I ordered a second after the links became active on the day of the announcement!  Don't think I've ever been that early before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no doubt I'm in the first batch.  My confirmation e-mail came at 10:11 on July 28. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no doubt I'm in the first batch. My confirmation e-mail came at 10:11 on July 28. . . . .


Mine came at 10:01! Then, I realized that I forgot to use the affiliate link, cancelled it, reordered, and got the second confirmation at 10:28. Safe to say I'm still in the first batch.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My email says it came in at 9:35 PM..And that was my re-order. I think I was pretty quick to hit that buy now button.  

It's going to be a very long August.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My email says it came in at 9:35 PM..And that was my re-order. I think I was pretty quick to hit that buy now button.
> 
> It's going to be a very long August.


Wow, Heather, you had to be one of the first!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Wow, Heather, you had to be one of the first!


I think I nearly broke the refresh button


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

And I messed myself up. I HAD mine all pre ordered on the first day the links went up but changed my mind and decided to get the 3G/WiFi model instead. So I canceled my first order and put through another one at 3:35AM on August 1st which is apparently after the cut off date. I wonder if those with Amazon Prime will have any type of priority?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

DCSholtis said:


> And I messed myself up. I HAD mine all pre ordered on the first day the links went up but changed my mind and decided to get the 3G/WiFi model instead. So I canceled my first order and put through another one at 3:35AM on August 1st which is apparently after the cut off date. I wonder if those with Amazon Prime will have any type of priority?


Umm, 3:35 _*AM *_on 8/1 is definitely earlier than 8:00 _*PM *_ PST on 8/1. Especially if it's EST, CST, or MST!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> Umm, 3:35 _*AM *_on 8/1 is definitely earlier than 8:00 _*PM *_ PST on 8/1. Especially if it's EST, CST, or MST!


You're right. Somehow I always manage to mess up on time zones.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

I made it before the cut off, but I ordered 2 (a 3G & a Wi-Fi only). So someone will get lucky when I make my mind of which one I want. Because I only need 1. Also how many other people did that?


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

DCSholtis said:


> And I messed myself up. I HAD mine all pre ordered on the first day the links went up but changed my mind and decided to get the 3G/WiFi model instead. So I canceled my first order and put through another one at 3:35AM on August 1st which is apparently after the cut off date. I wonder if those with Amazon Prime will have any type of priority?


I just ordered both and decided I would cancel whichever I did not actually want. That way I would get in line either way. I made absolutely sure I made the first wave. Because I am that sad (happy!).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be nice if the people who ordered two, but only want one, cancel one of them very soon.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It would be nice if the people who ordered two, but only want one, cancel one of them very soon.


I will...I will... just as soon as I make up my mind  (eenie, meeny. miney, moe....)


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Lizz said:


> I just ordered both and decided I would cancel whichever I did not actually want. That way I would get in line either way. I made absolutely sure I made the first wave. Because I am that sad (happy!).


I think I got mine in on time as that sold out notice was not there when I made what ultimately was my final decision on which model. It will be my first Kindle so I may be a tad giddy/overanxious though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine was made at 11.23am on the 29th, but that is Australian time. So take off maybe 20 hours pacific time - 3pm on 28th? Not sure, which time should I use for Amazon time?

My wall charger is here today, which I ordered with it.


Oooh, I have too much time on my hands.  In Arizona time, I received the email on Wednesday, 28 July 2010 at 6:53:00 PM


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Confirmation email received at 8:44 PM CDT (6:44 PM PDT), Wednesday July 28th for me.

I think I stand a good chance of being in the first batch.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine was placed  1:03am July 29 so I'm encouraged!  
And I also went back and used the affiliate link or it would have been earlier.

But I also posted about it and didn't jump until later.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered 2 as well, but I'm keeping them both! Well, I will get one and my daughter will get the other. This is the first time I have gotten to be a part of the first run. With my K1 I didn't get it till Dec '08 and that was a refurb. We skipped the K2 entirely, although there were several close calls, and in fact if they hadn't run out I would have gotten one. Now I am really glad I waited! Both of mine were confirmed the day of release!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I ordered mine at about 1.00pm GMT on 29th - that's 5.00am PST I think? So I should easily be in the first batch. This is the first Kindle I've pre-ordered and it's amazing how much more exciting it is to know you're going to be among the first to get it. If only August 27th wasn't such a long way away ......


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

My confirmation email says 7/28/10 @ 8:58pm. Hopefully I'll be in the first batch. Crossing my fingers anyway.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

I ordered mine on 7/31/10. Thanks for the information. Now I can get my hopes up! I wonder if they ship it a little earlier so I get it on the 28th. Otherwise I'd have to wait until the following monday/tuesday. Only took 2 days to ship to Germany the last time I ordered a Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My order is 8:32 am EDT on July 29th. I was very tempted to order the night before but decided to sleep on it, then ordered first thing in the morning the next day.

I am confident that I am in the first batch...

L


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

TomDiego said:


> I found this post on the Amazon Kindle Community. It was made by someone who received this e-mail from Amazon:
> 
> So 8/1 8PM PST was the magic cut-off date and time that determines whether you will be in the first shipment or the second shipment. Note that it says "your order will still ship _*by *_the August 27th release date." Does this mean that the earliest orders could come sooner or will definitely arrive on 8/27?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ttp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx17J32YDZSO588&displayType=tagsDetail


My order was at 8:08 PST on 8/1.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

wow ordered 6am EST on the 1st so I'm good, nice to know & as far as shipping, it's a crap shoot there never is rythmn or reason why things show up in some places before others who may have ordered earlier, it's going to take a couple days to get that 1st & sometimes it's the carrier who is bringing it...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered on the 28th, so I'm in the first wave. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Confirmation email on 7/28 at 8:34pm (CST)
I really do expect to have the package delivered on the 27th - of course we are going to be out of town so I won't see it until the 29th anyway.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was confirmed on 7/28 @ 11.25 pm EDT.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

How far behind do we think the second wave will be shipped?  I know it would just be a guess...but in the past has it been a week or more like a month?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ordered my son's new GraphiteK3 on Wed the 28th. He's gonna love it, his K1 was always in use.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

pugmom said:


> How far behind do we think the second wave will be shipped? I know it would just be a guess...but in the past has it been a week or more like a month?


According to Amazon, they're estimating around 4th September.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an estimated delivery date for my cover as 8/30. I hope my K3 arrives at the same time. That is my birthday.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered on Aug. 1.  Time on my confirmation e-mail is 10:05 p.m.  What does that mean for me?  I can wait, but now I am getting anxious.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Confirmation for #1: 7/28 6:31 pm PST
Confirmation for #2: 7/29 12:10 pm PST

Quite sure I'm in the first wave  

Edit: Oops


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it time yet?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

How about now?
...
...
..

Now? How about now?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Is it time yet?


No. It isn't. Nowhere near.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

Argh! I ordered on August 1st but I got my confirmation at 8:07pm PST. Shucks! I missed the deadline by less than ten minutes. I hope that I don't have to wait a super long time after the first shipment.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

akpak said:


> Confirmation for #1: 7/28 6:61 pm PST


Wouldn't it just be easier to say 7:01pm?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered on Aug. 1. Time on my confirmation e-mail is 10:05 p.m. What does that mean for me? I can wait, but now I am getting anxious.


Which time zone? Makes all the difference. If you're in the Eastern time zone or in Europe, you're in for 8/27. If not, you may be waiting another week. Well, unless you're in Hawaii!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I applied a gift card today and the balance on it is still there. I thought the balance would go to $0 dollars as soon as I applied it because of the K3 order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy, open the order and look at it and I bet it will apply itself. . . . . .if that doesn't work, click change payment method.  It won't really, but then if there's more GC to use it'll use it.  You might not see it right away though.  Try refreshing the page.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

chele162 said:


> Argh! I ordered on August 1st but I got my confirmation at 8:07pm PST. Shucks! I missed the deadline by less than ten minutes. I hope that I don't have to wait a super long time after the first shipment.


People will be cancelling orders because they decide that they don't want one or they bought one of each initially so that they would hold a place in line but want more time to make a decision about which one they really want. I have a sneaking suspicion that you will get one on the original release day.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kathy, open the order and look at it and I bet it will apply itself. . . . . .if that doesn't work, click change payment method. It won't really, but then if there's more GC to use it'll use it. You might not see it right away though. Try refreshing the page.


You are the best. I went to the order and changed the payment method. I really just said update and a screen came up that I had a gift card balance. I clicked on the Apply Balance to this Order button and now the gift card shows a $0 balance. Thanks so much.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> People will be cancelling orders because they decide that they don't want one or they bought one of each initially so that they would hold a place in line but want more time to make a decision about which one they really want. I have a sneaking suspicion that you will get one on the original release day.


I hope so! I can't say that patience is one of my strong suits. I will definitely be sad if I don't get one of the first shipments. Especially knowing that I'm sure everyone will be raving about it on here. I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

TomDiego said:


> Which time zone? Makes all the difference. If you're in the Eastern time zone or in Europe, you're in for 8/27. If not, you may be waiting another week. Well, unless you're in Hawaii!


Guess I really just missed cut-off. My confirmation is Aug. 1, 10:05 p.m. Central.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

My confirmation is 8/1 1:35 pm. Looks like I made it!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I ordered mine the day it was announced - so I should be somewhere near the top of the list! Woohooo!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Guess I really just missed cut-off. My confirmation is Aug. 1, 10:05 p.m. Central.


My suspicion is that between Amazon wanting to be cautious, and people who will cancel an order at the last minute, that anyone who missed the deadline by a few hours has a good shot of still being in the first wave of shipments.

Since I'm not with Amazon and have no actual knowledge, I wouldn't pop the cork on the champagne just yet, though.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> It would be nice if the people who ordered two, but only want one, cancel one of them very soon.


Oh, I certainly did. I had made up my mind pretty much the next day and canceled my wifi order. It went back into the pool before the sold out notice went up. I must say I am a little surprised at how quickly the sell-out happened...of course, the Kindle is just supposed to fail anyway. Maybe that's why they didn't make enough this time


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Woohoo... my order was placed at 5am Pacific on 8/1... phew!


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

I ordered mine July 30th.  Thank God I made it in the first batch, as I am leaving on a road trip September 4th.  Hoping that 2day shipping gets it here in time.

Just bought a couple books in Kindle for iPhone as well, so I can transfer them to my Kindle when it arrives and I got some reading material in the hotel.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

<sigh> I'm not able to order for another 3 or 4 weeks, hopefully there'll be little backlog.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

For those of you posting your confirmation date and time, be sure to see my just for fun contest to determine "Who Was the First Kindle Boards Member to Order Their K3?". Make sure you read the rules, as you can only post if your confirmation date and time is earlier than the last posted date and time:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31315.0.html


----------



## Jacqdenco (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah!!! I am in the first batch by a couple of days.


----------



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine is the 28th @11:50PM... I hope i get it on the 27th so I have to play w/ for the weekend!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Your Order with Amazon.com 
      
Sent By: 
[email protected]  On: Jul 07/29/10 9:31 AM 


   I'm in!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Wed 7/28/2010 9:20 PM

Confirmation email. I should be in the first batch!

But I did do super saver shipping...so I have no idea when it will actually arrive!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

AlexJouJou said:


> Wed 7/28/2010 9:20 PM
> 
> Confirmation email. I should be in the first batch!
> 
> But I did do super saver shipping...so I have no idea when it will actually arrive!


There was 2 day free shipping for it, without prime which I don't have. I almost set it like I always do at super savings and when i clicked 2 day, it came out free. Can you still change ship option? I think they said somewhere it wont affect your place in line.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Alexjoujou..

Check your orders on Amazon, you'll see an option for making changes and you can probably change to the free 2 day shipping.  It won't change your date and shouldn't add to the price.

I know you can definitely change shipping.  With my K2, when I ordered that first day (I think they had  ordering for those of us with K1s.. ) I figured free 2 day shipping was fine.  Then as time went on, I knew I wanted to get it as soon as I could so I changed it to overnight and it was all good.

I'm wondering if I can join prime and get it to  apply to my pre-order, then pay less for the one day..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Nooooo. I have posted here before, but just realized . . . . The cutoff date/time is Aug 1, 8:00 P.M. Pacific? My confirmation is Aug. 1, 8:*05* P.M. Pacific time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Nooooo. I have posted here before, but just realized . . . . The cutoff date/time is Aug 1, 8:00 P.M. Pacific? My confirmation is Aug. 1, 8:*05* P.M. Pacific time.


You might get lucky as there are many that put 2 on order when they weren't sure what they wanted, 3g or wifi. When they cancel one of them, you'll move up


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

My confirmation was 7/29 8:48 am MST.  I mistakenly went for the free super saver shipping but went back in later to change it to the free 2 day shipping about 2 or 3 hours before the 8/1 cutoff. The shipping type should not matter because the order itself was well within the window, but I went back into the order later to confirm the change and that is when I saw all that it was now sold out and they were taking pre-orders for the second wave.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just upgraded my shipping from the free 2-day to 1-day... it cost me $18.98 which kills me, but I know this is one device I'll be kicking myself all weekend about if you all are talking about how great it is, and I'm still waiting for delivery!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> I just upgraded my shipping from the free 2-day to 1-day... it cost me $18.98 which kills me, but I know this is one device I'll be kicking myself all weekend about if you all are talking about how great it is, and I'm still waiting for delivery!


I've been thinking of doing this too......haven't pulled the trigger yet though. A little voice in my head keeps saying "Are you crazy, that's $20 for one day?!". I figure a few more days and that little voice will be overruled!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> I just upgraded my shipping from the free 2-day to 1-day... it cost me $18.98 which kills me, but I know this is one device I'll be kicking myself all weekend about if you all are talking about how great it is, and I'm still waiting for delivery!


Yup, welcome to what I will be doing. I dont expect to receive it until Wednesday, and I ordered less than an hour after it opened AND paid $33 in shipping. It will be worth it but you guys had better not play too much but tell me what they are REALLY like.

Maybe by then the hacks will be done?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think I would have done it had the K3 been launching earlier in the week, but being Friday, I'm just thinking that 2-day delivery may end up being Monday...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Maybe by then the hacks will be done?


I'm really surprised that Amazon didn't address the demand for custom screensavers... since the Nook has had that capability from the start.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

20$ for one day shipping? That's nothing! I'm paying 27$ for international shipping + 55$ import Tax...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

KeRaSh said:


> 20$ for one day shipping? That's nothing! I'm paying 27$ for international shipping + 55$ import Tax...


OUCH! Well, that makes $20 sound much easier to swallow!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

No kidding!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

KeRaSh said:


> 20$ for one day shipping? That's nothing! I'm paying 27$ for international shipping + 55$ import Tax...


I can totally sympathise - all my previous Kindles cost me extra for the same reasons. This is the first one I've been able to buy direct from the UK site and been able to use my Prime membership to get free expedited shipping. The import tax is effectively still being charged though because the K3 is costing me £149 - about US$235.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

911jason said:


> I just upgraded my shipping from the free 2-day to 1-day... it cost me $18.98 which kills me, but I know this is one device I'll be kicking myself all weekend about if you all are talking about how great it is, and I'm still waiting for delivery!


You should look into Amazon Prime. I think you can try it free for like a month - next day shipping is only $3.99

You can always cancel it before the trial period is over.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You should look into Amazon Prime. I think you can try it free for like a month - next day shipping is only $3.99
> 
> You can always cancel it before the trial period is over.


I did that once. I wonder if you can do it more than 1 time.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I did that once. I wonder if you can do it more than 1 time.


Nope.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

after a year or so you can. I did it 2 times, but there was def a long stretch before it was offered to me again.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I did that once. I wonder if you can do it more than 1 time.


I did and then forgot to cancel the second time. But now that I have it it's been totally worth it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Crystalmes said:


> after a year or so you can. I did it 2 times, but there was def a long stretch before it was offered to me again.


I think it has been over a year. I might try it. What is the worse that can happen, they will tell me no?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I got 1 day shipping because I'm going on vacation on the 28th. I want every chance possible that our K3s will arrive on the 27th before we leave!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

No go on a trial Prime membership. Not really upset on that. I can wait, maybe. I have to think about upgrading to 1 day and decide if it is worth the price.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Given that the message on the website when it first became available was 'order now for release date _delivery_' it shouldn't matter what shipping you choose - they should send it out in time for you to get it on August 27th. They might be backpedalling now, but that's definitely what it said to start with.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I placed my order on July 29, and the order page shows a delivery estimate of October 6!

UPDATE: I checked again and now the delivery estimate is gone. But I still have not received an email confirm.

I ordered the Wifi version.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Not yet shipped
Delivery Estimate: September 29, 2010

I ordered mine on July 29th.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

oh oh

Mine still says the same "we''ll notify you per email bla bla bla. I ordered Aug 1st


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Doesn't two months from the order date seem a little long if I ordered before they put up the "temporarily unavailable" notice?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do note that if you're looking at the delivery date estimate via the "newsfeed beta" on your amazon page, those have always shown something in late Sept at the earliest for K3 orders.  But if you actually go to the order page, it simply says they'll send an e-mail when it ships.  I believe that the date in the newsfeed listing is a placeholder 'cause they have to have something there and is not worth paying attention to.  If you ordered in the first few days you should get it by the end of the month.  If you ordered it after they had the 'backorder' notice on the product page, the estimate is Sept. 4.

Deep breaths people!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have no idea what newsfeed beta is.  . I only see one way to see my orders, in my orders page.


In any case though, Amazon has always been great with customer service so when they said shipment on 27th of august I believe them.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You should look into Amazon Prime. I think you can try it free for like a month - next day shipping is only $3.99
> 
> You can always cancel it before the trial period is over.


I have never tried Prime, so I am eligible for it. Should I do it now and set up the $3.99 1-day upgrade? Or should I wait in case there are any delays and it ships after my 30-day trial is over? Would the $3.99 price still apply since that was the price when I upgraded the shipping or will it go back up if it hasn't shipped within my 30-day Prime trial? Does this post make any sense?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hn, I ordered my Graphite, Wifi+3g K3 on the 28th... no estimated delivery info for me...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes! I checked my order placed on 7/31 and it shows an estimated delivery date of October 1! (My birthday, yay... but October?)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think any shipping dates can be considered correct, other than what it says on the item page.

Most of us who ordered the night they went live still don't even have an estimate.


----------



## Megan_in_pink (Aug 6, 2010)

I just logged on my my accont my estimated delivery date is Oct 8th- Oct 21...I placed my order July 30th In the AM.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope these delivery dates are wrong. I ordered on the 7/28 and Im still showing "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. " message.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I hope these delivery dates are wrong. I ordered on the 7/28 and Im still showing "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time. " message.


I hope they're wrong too. I ordered during the early hours on 8/1 and still showing that same message and you're seeing on my account.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DCSholtis said:


> I hope they're wrong too. I ordered during the early hours on 8/1 and still showing that same message and you're seeing on my account.


I really think that they will start shipping on 8/27. I don't think they would have put that date out if not planning to deliver. I know that they had long delays on the K1 and the K2, so I would hope they learned by that.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I freaked out about this too. Thankfully, I just made the cut off. I ordered my Kindle last Sunday. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The page is showing the shipping date of Kindles ordered now for Sept. 8th


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> The page is showing the shipping date of Kindles ordered now for Sept. 8th


Wow. Does that mean they've sold out the second wave too?


----------



## Maz (Apr 30, 2010)

Check your delivery date in your account.

I ordered wireless/3G version at 7 am GMT on the 29/07 - delivery date now says 30/09

Not a happy kindler at the moment, just pleased I waited and did n't put K2 on Ebay yet.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yikes, I ordered within the hour of the link becoming operational, and checked about half an hour ago and it had the original stuff "we will email you etc etc"

Just refreshed and got this: September 30, 2010 - October 5, 2010


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Yikes, I ordered within the hour of the link becoming operational, and checked about half an hour ago and it had the original stuff "we will email you etc etc"
> 
> Just refreshed and got this: September 30, 2010 - October 5, 2010


Mine too


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

and me.

wifi ordered 31st, delivery date Sept 30th
3G ordered 3rd, delivery date Oct 5th

yet Kindle order page shows order today for Sept 8th delivery......


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

babyd said:


> and me.
> 
> wifi ordered 31st, delivery date Sept 30th
> 3G ordered 3rd, delivery date Oct 5th
> ...


Which is why I really don't think we have anything to be concerned about. You can bet if there was some huge production delay, the very first thing they would change would be the main order page.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It just seems weird that they would change it from a generic 'we dont know' to a date a month later. "Something" made that change.  And just within the last couple of hours as I still had the order page in a tab and simply refreshed it and found an actual date.

I reckon as people wake up to the news Amazon will get flooded with queries and hopefully it will revert back to the generic "we dont know" message.  And whoever thought we would be pleased to see that message returned to our order page.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I just called them (UK) and they have no idea why the order summary pages show these late dates.  They assured me that the dates shown when I ordered are the accurate ones.  They are putting this information to the web teams to find out what is going on.

They had an update dated 6th Aug that states orders placed by noon on 1st Aug will be shipped by 27th Aug and from then till last night they ship 1st some first served, but by Sept 4th.........from today they will ship by Sept 8th.  Their own update to CS reps today..........


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to call babyd... and your noon on Aug 1st is the same as Amazon US's 8pm Aug 1st previous cutoff I think... just to head off any new "freak-outs"!


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

911jason said:


> Thanks for taking the time to call babyd... and your noon on Aug 1st is the same as Amazon US's 8pm Aug 1st previous cutoff I think... just to head off any new "freak-outs"!


lol yeah, thats why I added I called the UK one 

Just hoping the guy I spoke to was right. He was certain about his dates though as it was from an internal CS email update dated today.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

babyd said:


> I just called them (UK) and they have no idea why the order summary pages show these late dates. They assured me that the dates shown when I ordered are the accurate ones. They are putting this information to the web teams to find out what is going on.
> 
> They had an update dated 6th Aug that states orders placed by noon on 1st Aug *will be shipped by 27th Aug * and from then till last night they ship 1st some first served, but by Sept 4th.........from today they will ship by Sept 8th. Their own update to CS reps today..........


Do you mean they will ship on 27th or ship on time to be_ delivered_ on 27th - or weren't they specific?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Firstly, never trust CS, folks. They are never fully in the loop.

Secondly, stop freaking out when an automated system moves around dates. Maybe a SKU was entered into a batch report with a delivery and what will eventually be the reorder points and rate and it autopopulated. They would not be advertising delivery dates on the homepage that are drastically different than reality.

Thirdly, no one knows exactly when they will hit your door, whether it be delivered on the 27th or arriving on the 27th. I'm sure as soon as the shipment is batch processed, they will ship. They won't have been able to sell their device for a month at that point. They want to get them pushed out to increase their base of electronic book buyers.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Firstly, never trust CS, folks. They are never fully in the loop.
> 
> Secondly, stop freaking out when an automated system moves around dates. Maybe a SKU was entered into a batch report with a delivery and what will eventually be the reorder points and rate and it autopopulated. They would not be advertising delivery dates on the homepage that are drastically different than reality.
> 
> Thirdly, no one knows exactly when they will hit your door, whether it be delivered on the 27th or arriving on the 27th. I'm sure as soon as the shipment is batch processed, they will ship. They won't have been able to sell their device for a month at that point. They want to get them pushed out to increase their base of electronic book buyers.


Yes, we _know_ all that .... but you're missing the point - it's no good if we can't obsess about these things while we're waiting - that's half the fun.


----------



## sonofthedragon (Jul 29, 2010)

I ordered kindle 3G on July 28, 2010 9:38 PM EST with two-day shipping, delivery date estimate: September 29, 2010. It looks like this is the earliest delivery date.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Still weird - my actual order summary still says "we'll let you know"; but when I click on the link to check my open orders the summary page that appears is back to October 6 - it was October 6 for a while yesterday, then it too had switched back to "we'll let you know."  I do hope this is a placeholder and not the result of a production delay.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

nelle said:


> Still weird - my actual order summary still says "we'll let you know"; but when I click on the link to check my open orders the summary page that appears is back to October 6 - it was October 6 for a while yesterday, then it too had switched back to "we'll let you know." I do hope this is a placeholder and not the result of a production delay.


Mine is doing the same thing. On the summary list it shows:
Shipment 1 of 1
Not yet shipped 
Delivery Estimate: October 6, 2010

When I click on the actual order it has this message:
Not Yet Shipped:
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Wow. Does that mean they've sold out the second wave too?


That would be my guess. It's how the iPhone 4 preorders went. As each new batch sold out, delivery dates got pushed back, 7 and later 4 days at a time.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

here is another reply I got about the issue

quoted from my email:

_Please be aware that due to strong customer demand, the Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out. As all orders are prioritised on a first come, first served basis, we will ship your Kindle to you as quickly as possible and will keep you informed by e-mail as we get more precise delivery dates.

I can inform you that the reason as to why the delivery dates for your order are currently stating October is due to the fact that the device will only start being dispatched from the end of this month. Therefore, closer to this date we will be able to provide you with a definite estimated delivery date which will be in early September. _

this is from Amazon UK today. I sent separate queries about 2 orders, one I got the standard email blurb, and the second I got this reply which seems more open and to the point we are all worried about.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad you got the email back. I'm sure they will start shipping on 8/27.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Ah! September 27th?!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

This the email I received from Customer Service, in response to my question about the "October 6" date on my summary page (I placed my order on July 29):

*Hello,

No, it not true. Since you've placed order before August 01, 8PM (PST) your order will still ship by the August 27th release date. You will not be charged for your order until your Kindle is shipped.

Please ignore the delivery dates on your order summary page.

I hope this information helps. We look forward to seeing you again soon.*


----------

